# Uber's Code of Conduct



## bondad (Apr 4, 2015)

I received an email with a link to uber's code of conduct. The resulting webpage is FUNNY!!


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

That should be fixed now.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> That should be fixed now.


thankyou for fixing it.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

thehappytypist

I've seen conflicting info on the transportation of unaccompanied minors on the Uber Platform.

So what is Uber's Policy on children 17 years of age and younger using the Uber Platform without a parent, guardian, or Adult in the vehicle with them?

There is only mention of Age Discrimination in this new Code of Conduct but it is ambiguous.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

SCdave said:


> thehappytypist
> 
> I've seen conflicting info on the transportation of unaccompanied minors on the Uber Platform.
> 
> ...


My understanding is that you can transport unaccompanied minors. I suggest you report them riding alone and, if they're the account holder, they'll be banned.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Lidman said:


> thankyou for fixing it.


All in a day's work!


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> All in a day's work!


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> My understanding is that you can transport unaccompanied minors. I suggest you report them riding alone and, if they're the account holder, they'll be banned.


I'm a bit slow so can you confirm your response please.

1) " ...you can transport unaccompanied minors. ", 
2) but " I suggest you report them riding alone..."

If it is allowed, why report them? Wouldn't I only report this if it wasn't allowed?

Dazed and confused


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

SCdave said:


> I'm a bit slow so can you confirm your response please.
> 
> 1) " ...you can transport unaccompanied minors. ",
> 2) but " I suggest you report them riding alone..."
> ...


It means it's not allowed, but the $1 SRF and 20% are too important to Uber for them to really give a shit.


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

I got that email also.

Under the heading "Professionalism and Respect"
Uber shows none of that toward it's drivers.
Also under that heading was a section on human kindness, the words human kindness coming from uber is laughable.

Under the heading "Safety"
'Compliance with the law', those four words are very foreign to uber when it doesn't suit their needs.
'Following the rules', that's not uber's strong suit.

I haven't driven in three weeks, don't think I'll ever turn the app on again. My last time out I gave three rides in just under two hours. My net from uber was $11.74 before costs. After I factor in my costs I paid the riders $2.15 for the privilege of riding in my car.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

uberguy_in_ct said:


> I got that email also.
> 
> Under the heading "Professionalism and Respect"
> Uber shows none of that toward it's drivers.
> ...


Ha ha...yup, think it's called an oxymoron.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> My understanding is that you *can* transport unaccompanied minors.


Shouldn't that be *can't?*


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

YOU CAN'T give a ride to a minor under 18 who is or is not the account holder if they are riding alone or with other minors.

Pick up at a High School? Just cancel and keep driving.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> YOU CAN'T give a ride to a minor under 18 who is or is not the account holder if they are riding alone or with other minors.
> 
> Pick up at a High School? Just cancel and keep driving.


That is my personal policy re not allowing unaccompanied minors in my vehicle but I find all the responses from Uber re minors and riding on the Uber Platform to be ambiguous. I have yet to hear from a Uber Support CSR either on this forum or from my local Uber Support state this...and yes, I've asked...still no response.

Why so difficult to have an Uber Representative state Yes or No?


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> My understanding is that you can transport unaccompanied minors. I suggest you report them riding alone and, if they're the account holder, they'll be banned.


thehappytypist

Okay, took a nap and reread. What you are saying is that:

1) Uber is okay with unaccompanied minors who are using an account held by an adult to use the Uber Platform.

2) If any minor has their own account, the account can be reported to Uber and that account holder (the minor) banned from using their own account.

So in Summary - when the Sh*t hits the fan, and a minor/their parents sue "the driver" for whatever ( they can and it will happen), Uber will accept all liability, send their best lawyers to defend the hapless Driver, and when local and national media write stories about "Uber Driver doing bad things to unaccompanied minor", Uber's PR team will not let the Driver hang in the court of public opinion.

Sorry for my previous quote. Also I know you (thehappytypist) are one of the good guys/gals, so when I say "you" I don't mean you but Uber.

Anyway, do I have this correct now?


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Oh, and lastly. Reading the Code of Conduct and the "age discrimination" section. If I choose not to drive an Unaccompanied Minor in my vehicle, what are the repercussions by Uber?


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> My understanding is that you can transport unaccompanied minors. I suggest you report them riding alone and, if they're the account holder, they'll be banned.


 Well. This is not true. I reported an underaged 'account holder'. Uber did nothing. I got her ride request the next month.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

SCdave said:


> thehappytypist
> 
> Okay, took a nap and reread. What you are saying is that:
> 
> ...


That's the information I was able to find in our knowledge base and is current as of 6 weeks ago. It says that accounts can be banned even if the minor who is riding isn't the owner but discussion in another thread has me doubting that.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

LEAFdriver said:


> Well. This is not true. I reported an underaged 'account holder'. Uber did nothing. I got her ride request the next month.


Yeah the CSR has to actually escalate it (or know that they need to) so some may slip through the cracks.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> That's the information I was able to find in our knowledge base and is current as of 6 weeks ago. It says that accounts can be banned even if the minor who is riding isn't the owner but discussion in another thread has me doubting that.


thehappytypist

It is just that this should be a very very simple answer that ALL Uber CSRs have access to and answer any and all Drivers with the same clear and no nonsense response. It is too important an issue to not have every CSR up to date on Uber Policy.

And, does and/or will Uber reprimand, temporarily waitlist, or permanently deactivate a Driver for refusing to transport an unaccompanied minor in their vehicle on the Uber Platform?


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

SCdave said:


> thehappytypist
> 
> It is just that this should be a very very simple answer that ALL Uber CSRs have access to and answer any and all Drivers with the same clear and no nonsense response. It is too important an issue to not have every CSR up to date on Uber Policy.
> 
> And, does and/or will Uber reprimand, temporarily waitlist, or permanently deactivate a Driver for refusing to transport an unaccompanied minor in their vehicle on the Uber Platform?


The problem is that it's addressed only from the rider side, for when people write in asking if their children can ride on their account. We've never gotten any for sure information about this from a driver perspective so I'm hesitant to say anything absolutely for sure and someone ends up in deep trouble over advice I gave. It seems like not even management knows. I just have my interpretations of the policies as they're written.

So, take this info with a grain of salt and honestly I would do whatever you feel comfortable with. I've never heard of a driver being waitlisted or deactivated for refusing to transport an unaccompanied minor. I hate this shit, I'm supposed to know important stuff like this but we've never gotten a straight answer.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> * I'm supposed to know important stuff like this but we've never gotten a straight answer*.


That pretty much sums up how the drivers feel too!


----------



## sito (May 13, 2015)

How am I supposed to ask their age..??? R you older than 18 n they might be 25 or something that's a one star for sure...


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Now add that the rider must use a REAL name. I don't like picking up B (first name) B (last name). People don't have one letter for first or last names. They should also have a working phone number. We don't want people with phony identities in our cars. It's dangerous.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> The problem is that it's addressed only from the rider side, for when people write in asking if their children can ride on their account. We've never gotten any for sure information about this from a driver perspective so I'm hesitant to say anything absolutely for sure and someone ends up in deep trouble over advice I gave. It seems like not even management knows. I just have my interpretations of the policies as they're written.
> 
> So, take this info with a grain of salt and honestly I would do whatever you feel comfortable with. I've never heard of a driver being waitlisted or deactivated for refusing to transport an unaccompanied minor. I hate this shit, I'm supposed to know important stuff like this but we've never gotten a straight answer.


Thank you for at least trying. So my personal policy is no minor in my vehicle unaccompanied by adult.

And just for fun, can you post the Stock CSR Reply when a Rider writes in asking "Can my son who is 13 years old use my Uber Account on his own without an adult in the Uber Vehicle with him"?


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

thehappytypist

Can you also ask a Supervisor/Manager what the definition of "Age Discrimination" is in the new Code of Conduct? Reference below is Copy of Code of Conduct.

_Non-discrimination

*It is unacceptable to refuse to provide or accept services based on a person's* race, religion, national origin, disability, sexual orientation, sex, marital status, gender identity, *age* or any other characteristic protected under applicable federal or state law. *This type of behavior can result in permanent loss of access to the Uber platform.*_


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

SCdave said:


> Thank you for at least trying. So my personal policy is no minor in my vehicle unaccompanied by adult.
> 
> And just for fun, can you post the Stock CSR Reply when a Rider writes in asking "Can my son who is 13 years old use my Uber Account on his own without an adult in the Uber Vehicle with him"?


It doesn't say much, it's about three sentences lol Says riders under 18 should be accompanied and here's the link to the Terms and Conditions. You may want to write in about the age discrimination thing. Tbh, asking something so specific may out me.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Understood...pls stay "in" 

I email'd my local CSR. 1st response was, I'm sorry, laughable. Said thank you but could you have a supervisor answer my question. That was 10 days or so ago.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

The outages going on yesterday and today aren't helping response times, either. For a good part of yesterday and today, we couldn't do a damned thing. Hang in there


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> The outages going on yesterday and today aren't helping response times, either. For a good part of yesterday and today, we couldn't do a damned thing. Hang in there


Happy, I have just been deactivated, again, because of the "missing documents which aren't really missing" issue. I wrote in a few hours ago to support and of course got a nonsense reply back; this time I got a copy-and-paste on how to complete my application to become an Uber driver. Thankfully, there's Lyft, otherwise I would have not been able to earn any money tonight.

But I digress. My question is, why don't you set yourself up as unofficial Uber Support? You have access to drivers' accounts. I would certainly pay, say $5, to have support issues resolved quickly and with no BS. How many could you do per hour? 10? That'd be a cool $50 per hour. What's more, during peak demand times, you could set your own surge multiplier. So on Friday nights you could be at 2.0x and make $10 per resolution. Or 3.0x and you make $15. You get the picture.

Drivers would get quick responses and have their issues solved, and you make FAT BANK. Good idea or what?


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Happy, I have just been deactivated, again, because of the "missing documents which aren't really missing" issue. I wrote in a few hours ago to support and of course got a nonsense reply back; this time I got a copy-and-paste on how to complete my application to become an Uber driver. Thankfully, there's Lyft, otherwise I would have not been able to earn any money tonight.
> 
> But I digress. My question is, why don't you set yourself up as unofficial Uber Support? You have access to drivers' accounts. I would certainly pay, say $5, to have support issues resolved quickly and with no BS. How many could you do per hour? 10? That'd be a cool $50 per hour. What's more, during peak demand times, you could set your own surge multiplier. So on Friday nights you could be at 2.0x and make $10 per resolution. Or 3.0x and you make $15. You get the picture.
> 
> Drivers would get quick responses and have their issues solved, and you make FAT BANK. Good idea or what?


Man, I wish! I would feel bad taking money for doing that, though.

Ugh sounds like you got one of the Manila reps, the ones who read the subject line then shoot off an answer whether it's relevant to the actual problem or not. If you have an office that's nearby/convenient, that would probably be the fastest way to clear things up. Bring in your docs and rub their noses in it.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> Man, I wish! I would feel bad taking money for doing that, though.
> 
> Ugh sounds like you got one of the Manila reps, the ones who read the subject line then shoot off an answer whether it's relevant to the actual problem or not. If you have an office that's nearby/convenient, that would probably be the fastest way to clear things up. Bring in your docs and rub their noses in it.


I just did precisely that. I was still deactivated this morning so I went into their office and tore them a new one, again. "Uber's worth $40bn and they can't even fix this problem, why don't you spend some money on it and fix it, copy and paste support is garbage; I might as well send my support requests to Santa Claus at the north pole, useless, not acceptable, I've got better things to do" etc etc etc.

The supervisor's response was that he is only in charge of in-person support; online support is nothing to do with him, and the database/document/deactivation issue is nothing to do with him. Really helpful, thanks.

The best part was when my phone started pinging with a Lyft request when I was in the middle of my rant, LOL


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

elelegido said:


> I just did precisely that. I was still deactivated this morning so I went into their office and tore them a new one, again. "Uber's worth $40bn and they can't even fix this problem, why don't you spend some money on it and fix it, copy and paste support is garbage; I might as well send my support requests to Santa Claus at the north pole, useless, not acceptable, I've got better things to do" etc etc etc.
> 
> The supervisor's response was that he is only in charge of in-person support; online support is nothing to do with him, and the database/document/deactivation issue is nothing to do with him. Really helpful, thanks.
> 
> The best part was when my phone started pinging with a Lyft request when I was in the middle of my rant, LOL


lol! Did they at least fix the problem?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> lol! Did they at least fix the problem?


Yeah, reactivated immediately.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

bondad said:


> I received an email with a link to uber's code of conduct. The resulting webpage is FUNNY!!
> 
> View attachment 7332


Same here! Hilarious.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Age discrimination is usally referred to discrimination over the elderly. Taco Bell can discriminate against hiring a 16 year old for simply being too young. But not a 65 yr old man.

Although I wouldnt assume anything with Uber.


----------



## LifeBeforeUber (May 18, 2015)

Don't taxis already take unaccompanied minors...


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

I picked up a 17 yr old one night that was sneaking out of the house. She mentioned this after we were almost to the dropoff spot. I asked Uber what our potential liability was and they responded with the following:

As an independent contractor, questions such as this are left to your discretion. You are certainly never required to start a trip with a passenger. If you completed a trip with a rider that you believe to be under an appropriate age and you'd like us to investigate further, feel free to let us know.

Thats the only questionable ride I have had with Uber and I have had no problems picking up kids.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

TBone said:


> I picked up a 17 yr old one night that was sneaking out of the house. She mentioned this after we were almost to the dropoff spot. I asked Uber what our potential liability was and they responded with the following:
> 
> As an independent contractor, questions such as this are left to your discretion. You are certainly never required to start a trip with a passenger. If you completed a trip with a rider that you believe to be under an appropriate age and you'd like us to investigate further, feel free to let us know.
> 
> Thats the only questionable ride I have had with Uber and I have had no problems picking up kids.


This is an honest question. Why do you think Uber won't answer the questions? Knowing Uber's track record shouldn't this make all of us wonder? As in what Uber is distancing themselves from with this ambiguous response?

Also, I'm guessing this CSR hasn't read the "Code of Conduct". Doesn't the CSR response - " _As an independent contractor, questions such as this are left to your discretion. You are certainly never required to start a trip with a passenger" _and the Code of Conduct conflict?


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

TBone said:


> I picked up a 17 yr old one night that was sneaking out of the house. She mentioned this after we were almost to the dropoff spot. I asked Uber what our potential liability was and they responded with the following:
> 
> As an independent contractor, questions such as this are left to your discretion. You are certainly never required to start a trip with a passenger. If you completed a trip with a rider that you believe to be under an appropriate age and you'd like us to investigate further, feel free to let us know.
> 
> Thats the only questionable ride I have had with Uber and I have had no problems picking up kids.


If it is left "to the Driver's discretion" what would there be "to investigate" anyway? thehappytypist we need your CSR translation skills.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

SCdave said:


> If it is left "to the Driver's discretion" what would there be "to investigate" anyway? thehappytypist we need your CSR translation skills.


SCdave....I see you are as upset with Uber's ambiguity and evasiveness as I am.  This company must own stock in Teflon.....because they are trying their hardest to make it so that 'nothing sticks'.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Yeah, reactivated immediately.


And... deactivated again for the same reason 72 hours later.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

SCdave said:


> This is an honest question. Why do you think Uber won't answer the questions? Knowing Uber's track record shouldn't this make all of us wonder? As in what Uber is distancing themselves from with this ambiguous response?
> 
> Also, I'm guessing this CSR hasn't read the "Code of Conduct". Doesn't the CSR response - " _As an independent contractor, questions such as this are left to your discretion. You are certainly never required to start a trip with a passenger" _and the Code of Conduct conflict?


It's their discretion. They do not provide us with the full identity of the damn pax. Pax upload photos, but we don't see them. Their name is on the credit card, but we can't see it. So how can we positively identify the passenger?


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

elelegido said:


> And... deactivated again for the same reason 72 hours later.


Whaaaaat? Go scream at uber office again.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Whaaaaat? Go scream at uber office again.


They keep deactivating me because their system thinks that my driving license is missing from my profile. I'll probably have to go back to the office today; after that I think the solution is going to be to reupload the photo of my license at the beginning and end of each shift.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

SCdave said:


> If it is left "to the Driver's discretion" what would there be "to investigate" anyway? thehappytypist we need your CSR translation skills.


They'll investigate whether that minor is the account holder or using an adult's account. If they have their own account, it will be banned.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

elelegido said:


> They keep deactivating me because their system thinks that my driving license is missing from my profile. I'll probably have to go back to the office today; after that I think the solution is going to be to reupload the photo of my license at the beginning and end of each shift.


Driver acquisition costs Uber 100s if not 1000s of buck$ but they can't keep a Driver on the road making them money?

So it's easier to payout 100s if not 1000s of buck$ to recruit Lyft drivers than to fix this Driver Dashboard Glitch?

Where is that poached executive from Google or that Ivy League Grad from Goldman Sachs when you really really need 'em?

Shouldn't there be something in our "Partner" Agreement that:
_" We (Uber) are a Technology Company and do it better than anyone else in the world. When you are unable to Drive on the Uber Platform due to a technical glitch, we will compensate you (Partner) for your lost time. Compensation will be at minimum wage rates - enjoy"_

_Edit: At least see if your local office can give you some extra "Momentum Reward" points - Ka Ching !_


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> They'll investigate whether that minor is the account holder or using an adult's account.* If they have their own account, it will be banned*.


Again. Not true. The 17 yr old account holder I turned in was able to request me the next month...and she was still only 17. Uber refuses to disclose to me why that happened.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

LEAFdriver said:


> Again. Not true. The 17 yr old account holder I turned in was able to request me the next month...and she was still only 17. Uber refuses to disclose to me why that happened.


I don't even know. It's the CSR's responsibility to send it up to comm ops for the banning. Then they do the ban, so who knows.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> ...... *so who knows*.


My point exactly. Apparently NO ONE.


----------

